# سلوكيات كنسية_  الكلام فى الكنيسة



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2013)

*سلوكيات كنسية
 الكلام فى الكنيسة

لأبونا بولس فؤاد

  أصبح الكلام فى الكنيسة من الظواهر التى تحتاج إلى وقفة للبُعد عنها  واجتنابها ، فهى أولاً وأخيراً تعكس مدى القصور فى فهم معنى بيت الله.
  والحقيقة أن السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه دائماً حينما نسمع أو نرى شخصاً يتحدَّث  فى الكنيسة ، هو:هل يعرف هذا الشخص الإجابة عن الأسئلة التالية :
 (1) لماذا يذهب للكنيسة ؟
 (2) ماذا تعنى الكنيسة بالنسبة له؟
 (3) ما هو الموضوع الذى لا يحتمل الإنتظار فيضطر أن يتحدَّث فيه مع آخرين ؟
 وجدير بنا فى هذا المقام أن نقوم بتصنيف الحديث داخل الكنيسة إلى ثلاثة أنواع كما يلى:
 أولاً: الحديث أثناء الخدمات القائمة ( قداس ، صلاة عشية ، إجتماع روحى ، صلاة إكليل ، جنازة ...  إلخ.)
  فى الواقع ، لا تحتمل أى من الأمثلة السابقة أى نوع من الأحاديث الجانبية.  فإن كان هناك قداس أو عشية فلا يليق أن نتحدث فى حضرة ملك الملوك ورب  الأرباب. ولا يعقل أن يكون صوت حال الكاهن هو الطلبة من أجل سلام الكنيسة  والشعب وطلب مغفرة الخطايا ، بينما الحاضرون يتبادلون الحديث بعضهم البعض (  والذى غالباً ما يكون لا علاقة له بالصلوات القائمة).
 وإن كان صلاة  إكليل فالمفروض أن الشخص حضر ليقوم بالمشاركة فى مناسبة لأحد الأحباء أو  الأصدقاء، وصلاة الإكليل هى قداس كامل ينطبق عليه ما ينطبق على القداس  الإلهى.
 وإن كانت جنازة ، فإن الصمت هو أقوى مشاعر المشاركة فى مثل هذه  المناسبات ، لأن مجرَّد الأحاديث ( خاصة التى تشملها الإبتسامات ) تمثل  جرحاً لمشاعر أصحاب الجنازة.
 أما الإجتماعات الروحية فهى إما أن تكون  فترة الترنيم ، وهذه عبادة مستقلة ينظر إليها البعض أنها فقرة تكميلية (  ربما حتى يحضر بقية الناس أو هى ميراث تسلمناه ولا ينبغى التفريط فيه.) ،  أو أن تكون صلوات السواعى أو الكلمة الروحية ، وهذه كلها تحتاج منا أن نصمت  لكيما تأخذ حقها من الفهم والتواصل.
 ثانياً:  الكلام بعد إنتهاء الخدمات:
  الكنيسة بيت الله ، تسكنه الملائكة ويحل فيه الروح القدس، وفيه تتم مغفرة  الخطايا وتكتمل الأسرار. وحضور الله فى المكان يزيده هيبة ووقار ، ولست  أدرى كيف أنه بمجرَّد إنتهاء الصلوات ، يتحول نفس المكان الذى تم فيه ما  سبق ، إلى ساحة للهرج والمرج والتحيات والتقبيل والأحاديث (التى قطعاً لا  يكون لها أى صلة بالخدمة التى كانت تقام قبل قليل).
 ثالثاً: الكلام والكنيسة ليس بها أى خدمات قائمة:
  يعتقد الكثيرون أن هيبة ووقار الكنيسة مرتبطة بقيام خدمات داخلها ، ومعنى  هذا أنه فى حالة خلو الكنيسة من الخدمات يجوز التحدُّث ، وربما يجرى بعض  الأطفال هنا وهناك ، ولا مانع أيضاً من إستخدام التليفون ....  إلى آخر هذه  الممارسات التى لا تليق ببيت الله.
 إن بيت الله له وقاره وهيبته فى كل  الأحوال ، ولا يرتبط الإحترام والوقار بقيام خدمة من عدمه. فالكنيسة هى هى  ...  بيت الله فى جميع الأوقات.
 ليعطنا الرب أن نتفهَّم كيف نقتنى الوقار والهيبة التى تناسب بيت الرب فى كل حين.
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا 
الكلام فى الكنيسه يعنى لاتوجد مخافة الله 
او حتى الشعور بوجود الله 
ببساطه لان اللى بيتكلم اكيد رايح الكنيسه مش لغرض روحى 
او انه يتمتع بحلاوة الصلاه 
لأنه بيأثر  على الناس اللى حواليه فى الكنيسه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (17 مايو 2013)

Well don who has ear for hear listing what the holy spirit saying .......!


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2013)

*ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركاتكم الحلوة دى
وميرسى للتقيمات الغالية دى

ربنا يباركم
*​


----------

